# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Memory Editing -- Packet Information

## Jadd

If anyone is interested in sending their own raw/unencrypted packets (and has the ability to make their own packet editor) - here's some useful info for you:

- The game is obfuscated using VMProtect, though you can easily dump a PE compatible with IDA by means of something like PETools.
- Use Class Informer for sanity.
- Packets are encrypted using Blowfish - if you've had any experience with FFXIV, then the encryption functions will be piss easy for you to find.
- Packet structure is like so:


```
#pragma pack(1)
template <std::size_t Size>
struct Packet {
    uint16 opcode;
    uint32 packetCount; // Total amount of packets sent so far. Can be found at *CClientNet + 0x0C.
    uint32 checksum;
    uint8 buffer[Size];
};
```

- Packet checksum is calculated LAST and checksums the ENTIRE structure, done like so:


```
int __cdecl CClientNet::GetPacketChecksum(const char *buffer, int length)
{
  // [COLLAPSED LOCAL DECLARATIONS. PRESS KEYPAD CTRL-"+" TO EXPAND]

  result = 0;
  if ( buffer )
  {
    for ( i = 0; i < length; i++ )
    {
      b = buffer[i];
      if ( i & 1 )
        result += b;
      else
        result ^= b;
    }
  }
  return result;
}
```

All structure info must be valid or we will be kicked.

Good luck!

----------


## darkbluefirefly

> If anyone is interested in sending their own raw/unencrypted packets (and has the ability to make their own packet editor) - here's some useful info for you:
> 
> - The game is obfuscated using VMProtect, though you can easily dump a PE compatible with IDA by means of something like PETools.
> - Use Class Informer for sanity.
> - Packets are encrypted using Blowfish - if you've had any experience with FFXIV, then the encryption functions will be piss easy for you to find.
> - Packet structure is like so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Want to Github a packet sender/editor for us? =)

----------


## asmtrix

Thanks for the information. I did not consider this when I made a hook to winsock send and recv, I hope to find something, maybe.

----------


## Jadd

Opcodes and sizes (those without size are not fixed length):



```
    public enum ClientMessage : ushort {
        BC_ACCOUNT_PROP                         = 0x004D,
        BC_BARRACKNAME_CHANGE                   = 0x001A, // Size = 0x004B
        BC_CHAT                                 = 0x0053,
        BC_COMMANDER_CREATE                     = 0x0013, // Size = 0x014E
        BC_COMMANDER_DESTROY                    = 0x0014, // Size = 0x0007
        BC_COMMANDER_LIST                       = 0x0012,
        BC_ECHO                                 = 0x0018, // Size = 0x001A
        BC_IES_MODIFY_INFO                      = 0x0047,
        BC_IES_MODIFY_LIST                      = 0x0048,
        BC_IES_REVISION_DELETE                  = 0x004A,
        BC_JUMP                                 = 0x0058, // Size = 0x0013
        BC_LOGINOK                              = 0x000F, // Size = 0x0079
        BC_LOGIN_PACKET_RECEIVED                = 0x0010, // Size = 0x0006
        BC_LOGOUTOK                             = 0x0011, // Size = 0x0006
        BC_MESSAGE                              = 0x0017,
        BC_MYPAGE_MAP                           = 0x0019,
        BC_NORMAL                               = 0x004F,
        BC_REQ_SLOT_PRICE                       = 0x0056, // Size = 0x000A
        BC_SERVER_ENTRY                         = 0x0059, // Size = 0x0012
        BC_SINGLE_INFO                          = 0x0016, // Size = 0x0145
        BC_START_GAMEOK                         = 0x0015, // Size = 0x0021
        BC_WAIT_QUEUE_ORDER                     = 0x005F, // Size = 0x000A
        CB_BARRACKNAME_CHANGE                   = 0x000C, // Size = 0x004A
        CB_BUY_THEMA                            = 0x004C, // Size = 0x0016
        CB_CANCEL_SERVER_WAIT_QUEUE             = 0x0060, // Size = 0x000A
        CB_CHAT                                 = 0x0052,
        CB_CHECK_CLIENT_INTEGRITY               = 0x0009, // Size = 0x004A
        CB_CLIENT_INTEGRITY_FAIL                = 0x000A, // Size = 0x040B
        CB_COMMANDER_CREATE                     = 0x0007, // Size = 0x0060
        CB_COMMANDER_DESTROY                    = 0x0008, // Size = 0x000B
        CB_COMMANDER_MOVE                       = 0x000D, // Size = 0x001F
        CB_CURRENT_BARRACK                      = 0x004E, // Size = 0x0027
        CB_ECHO                                 = 0x000E, // Size = 0x001E
        CB_ECHO_NORMAL                          = 0x0054,
        CB_IES_MODIFY_INFO                      = 0x0046,
        CB_IES_REVISION_DELETE                  = 0x0049,
        CB_JUMP                                 = 0x0057, // Size = 0x0013
        CB_LOGIN                                = 0x0003, // Size = 0x0042
        CB_LOGIN_BY_PASSPORT                    = 0x0004, // Size = 0x042C
        CB_LOGOUT                               = 0x0005, // Size = 0x000A
        CB_NGS                                  = 0x0061, // Size = 0x280E
        CB_PET_COMMAND                          = 0x005B, // Size = 0x001B
        CB_PET_PC                               = 0x005A, // Size = 0x001A
        CB_PLACE_CMD                            = 0x0051, // Size = 0x002E
        CB_POSE                                 = 0x0050, // Size = 0x000F
        CB_REQ_CHANGE_POSTBOX_STATE             = 0x005C, // Size = 0x0017
        CB_REQ_GET_POSTBOX_ITEM                 = 0x005D, // Size = 0x041B
        CB_REQ_POSTBOX_PAGE                     = 0x005E, // Size = 0x000E
        CB_REQ_SLOT_PRICE                       = 0x0055, // Size = 0x000A
        CB_START_BARRACK                        = 0x0006, // Size = 0x000B
        CB_START_GAME                           = 0x000B, // Size = 0x000D
        CB_VISIT                                = 0x004B, // Size = 0x004A
        CS_ACCEPT_PARTY_PVP                     = 0x0B6B, // Size = 0x0013
        CS_ADD_RELATION_SCORE                   = 0x0B6F, // Size = 0x0058
        CS_CHAT                                 = 0x0B5E,
        CS_CHAT_HISTORY                         = 0x0B62, // Size = 0x0016
        CS_CHAT_READ                            = 0x0B63, // Size = 0x001E
        CS_CREATE_GROUP_CHAT                    = 0x0B5F, // Size = 0x0006
        CS_FRIEND_CMD                           = 0x0B5C, // Size = 0x0018
        CS_FRIEND_SET_ADDINFO                   = 0x0B5D, // Size = 0x00A0
        CS_GET_LIKE_COUNT                       = 0x0B70, // Size = 0x0010
        CS_GROUP_CHAT_INVITE                    = 0x0B60, // Size = 0x004E
        CS_INVITE_PARTY_PVP                     = 0x0B6A, // Size = 0x000A
        CS_LIKE_IT                              = 0x0B6C, // Size = 0x0058
        CS_LIKE_IT_CONFIRM                      = 0x0B6E, // Size = 0x0010
        CS_LOGIN                                = 0x0B55, // Size = 0x0040
        CS_NORMAL_GAME_START                    = 0x0B68, // Size = 0x0006
        CS_PARTY_CLIENT_INFO_SEND               = 0x0B67,
        CS_REDIS_SKILLPOINT                     = 0x0B66, // Size = 0x0016
        CS_REFRESH_GROUP_CHAT                   = 0x0B61, // Size = 0x0006
        CS_REGISTER_SNS_ID                      = 0x0B58, // Size = 0x0010
        CS_REMOVE_GROUP_MEMBER                  = 0x0B64, // Size = 0x000E
        CS_REQUEST_PVP_RANKING                  = 0x0B69, // Size = 0x0058
        CS_REQ_ADD_FRIEND                       = 0x0B5A, // Size = 0x0046
        CS_REQ_BLOCK_FRIEND                     = 0x0B5B, // Size = 0x0046
        CS_REQ_RELATED_PC_SESSION               = 0x0B65, // Size = 0x0010
        CS_REQ_SNS_PC_INFO                      = 0x0B59,
        CS_UNLIKE_IT                            = 0x0B6D, // Size = 0x0018
        CZ_ACCEPT_GUILD_EVENT                   = 0x0E06, // Size = 0x0014
        CZ_ACCEPT_GUILD_EVENT_RAID              = 0x0E07, // Size = 0x0014
        CZ_ACCEPT_PARTY_EVENT                   = 0x0E08, // Size = 0x0014
        CZ_ACCEPT_PARTY_QUEST                   = 0x0E05, // Size = 0x0014
        CZ_ACHIEVE_EQUIP                        = 0x0D1D, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_ACHIEVE_REWARD                       = 0x0D1F, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_ACTIVE_ABILITY                       = 0x0C8F, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_ADD_HELP                             = 0x0DC3, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_ADD_SELLMODE_ITEM                    = 0x0D9F, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_ANSWER_OPEN_ITEM_DUNGEON             = 0x0C92, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_AUTTOSELLER_BUYER_CLOSE              = 0x0E11, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_BACKTO_ORIGINAL_SERVER               = 0x0CF3, // Size = 0x000C
        CZ_BRIQUET                              = 0x0D89, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_BUFF_REMOVE                          = 0x0C47, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_BUY_AUTOSELLER_ITEMS                 = 0x0DF6,
        CZ_BUY_PROPERTYSHOP_ITEM                = 0x0E03,
        CZ_CAMPINFO                             = 0x0CB7, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_CANCEL_INDUN_MATCHING                = 0x0E25, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_CANCEL_TRANSFORM_SKILL               = 0x0D88, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_CARDBATTLE_CMD                       = 0x0E19, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_CART_POSITION                        = 0x0E1D, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_CAST_CONTROL_SHOT                    = 0x0D48, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_CHANGE_CHANNEL                       = 0x0E01, // Size = 0x000C
        CZ_CHANGE_CONFIG                        = 0x0D20, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_CHANGE_CONFIG_STR                    = 0x0D21, // Size = 0x0022
        CZ_CHANGE_HEAD                          = 0x0DBC, // Size = 0x004A
        CZ_CHANGE_TITLE                         = 0x0E0F, // Size = 0x004A
        CZ_CHAT                                 = 0x0C74,
        CZ_CHAT_LOG                             = 0x0C75,
        CZ_CHAT_MACRO                           = 0x0D2A, // Size = 0x0092
        CZ_CHECK_PING                           = 0x0E24, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_CLICK_TRIGGER                        = 0x0C5D, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_CLIENT_ATTACK                        = 0x0D4B, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_CLIENT_DAMAGE                        = 0x0D4A, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_CLIENT_DIRECT                        = 0x0D8D, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_CLIENT_HIT_LIST                      = 0x0DAB,
        CZ_COMMON_SHOP_LIST                     = 0x0CDC, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_COMPLETE_PRELOAD                     = 0x0DC1, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_CONNECT                              = 0x0BB9, // Size = 0x04B0
        CZ_CONTROL_OBJECT_ROTATE                = 0x0DDC, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_COUNTER_ATTACK                       = 0x0D8C, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_CREATE_ARROW_CRAFT                   = 0x0DBD, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_CUSTOM_COMMAND                       = 0x0D28, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_CUSTOM_SCP                           = 0x0D7F, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_DASHRUN                              = 0x0C61, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_DELETE_PARTY_EVENT                   = 0x0E09, // Size = 0x0014
        CZ_DELETE_SELLMODE_ITEM                 = 0x0DA0, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_DIALOG_ACK                           = 0x0CA1, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_DIALOG_SELECT                        = 0x0CA2, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_DIALOG_STRINGINPUT                   = 0x0CA3, // Size = 0x008A
        CZ_DIALOG_TX                            = 0x0CE7,
        CZ_DIRECTION_MOVE_STATE                 = 0x0DCB,
        CZ_DIRECTION_PROCESS                    = 0x0DCA, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_DISPEL_DEBUFF_TOGGLE                 = 0x0C96, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_DOUBLE_ITEM_EQUIP                    = 0x0D2F, // Size = 0x001C
        CZ_DUMMYPC_SKILL_POS                    = 0x0E1F, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_DYNAMIC_CASTING_END                  = 0x0D17, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_DYNAMIC_CASTING_START                = 0x0D16, // Size = 0x0018
        CZ_EXCHANGE_ACCEPT                      = 0x0CCB, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_EXCHANGE_AGREE                       = 0x0CD1, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_EXCHANGE_CANCEL                      = 0x0CD5, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_EXCHANGE_DECLINE                     = 0x0CCC, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_EXCHANGE_FINALAGREE                  = 0x0CD3, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_EXCHANGE_OFFER                       = 0x0CCF, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_EXCHANGE_REQUEST                     = 0x0CC8, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_EXCUTE_ITEM_DUNGEON                  = 0x0C94, // Size = 0x0022
        CZ_EXPECTED_STOP_POS                    = 0x0C5F, // Size = 0x001F
        CZ_EXTEND_WAREHOUSE                     = 0x0D47, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_FLEE_OBSTACLE                        = 0x0D65, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_FOOD_TABLE_TITLE                     = 0x0D0F, // Size = 0x004F
        CZ_FORMATION_CMD                        = 0x0DF3, // Size = 0x0020
        CZ_GAME_READY                           = 0x0BBE, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_GET_MAP_REVEAL_ACHIEVE               = 0x0D3B, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_GET_TARGET_GUESTPAGE                 = 0x0D9E, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_GET_TARGET_MYPAGE                    = 0x0D9B, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_GET_WIKI_REWARD                      = 0x0D5C, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_GIVEITEM_TO_DUMMYPC                  = 0x0D0E, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_GUARD                                = 0x0D03, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_GUESTPAGE_COMMENT_ADD                = 0x0D9A, // Size = 0x0116
        CZ_G_QUEST_CHECK                        = 0x0D96, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_HARDCODED_ITEM                       = 0x0D87, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_HARDCODED_SKILL                      = 0x0D82, // Size = 0x0022
        CZ_HARDSKILL_POS_LIST                   = 0x0E1C,
        CZ_HEAD_ROTATE                          = 0x0C71, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_HELP_READ_TYPE                       = 0x0DAE, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_HIT_MISSILE                          = 0x0E13, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_HOLD                                 = 0x0C6F, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_IES_MODIFY_INFO                      = 0x0D3C,
        CZ_IES_REVISION_DELETE                  = 0x0D3F,
        CZ_INTE_WARP                            = 0x0C48, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_INV_ITEM_LOCK                        = 0x0DF1, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_ITEM_ADD_WIKI                        = 0x0C8A, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_ITEM_BUY                             = 0x0C7C,
        CZ_ITEM_DELETE                          = 0x0C78,
        CZ_ITEM_DROP                            = 0x0C77, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_ITEM_DROP_TO_OBJECT                  = 0x0D94, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_ITEM_EQUIP                           = 0x0C7E, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_ITEM_SELL                            = 0x0C7D,
        CZ_ITEM_UNEQUIP                         = 0x0C7F, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_ITEM_USE                             = 0x0C79, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_ITEM_USE_TO_GROUND                   = 0x0C7B, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_ITEM_USE_TO_ITEM                     = 0x0C7A, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_I_NEED_PARTY                         = 0x0E14, // Size = 0x0017
        CZ_JUMP                                 = 0x0C60, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_JUNGTAN_TOGGLE                       = 0x0C97, // Size = 0x0010
        CZ_KEYBOARD_BEAT                        = 0x0DB1, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_KEYBOARD_MOVE                        = 0x0C5E, // Size = 0x0029
        CZ_LEAVE_TO_DUNGEON                     = 0x0C31, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_LOG                                  = 0x0D77,
        CZ_LOGOUT                               = 0x0BC0, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_MAP_REVEAL_INFO                      = 0x0D33, // Size = 0x0092
        CZ_MAP_SEARCH_INFO                      = 0x0D34, // Size = 0x0037
        CZ_MGAME_JOIN_CMD                       = 0x0DC2, // Size = 0x002E
        CZ_MOVEHIT_SCP                          = 0x0DB2, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_MOVEMENT_INFO                        = 0x0C69, // Size = 0x0017
        CZ_MOVE_BARRACK                         = 0x0BC1, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_MOVE_CAMP                            = 0x0CB6, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_MOVE_PATH                            = 0x0C63, // Size = 0x001B
        CZ_MOVE_PATH_END                        = 0x0DAF, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_MOVE_STOP                            = 0x0C64, // Size = 0x0023
        CZ_MOVE_ZONE_OK                         = 0x0BBC, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_MYPAGE_COMMENT_ADD                   = 0x0D98, // Size = 0x0116
        CZ_MYPAGE_COMMENT_DELETE                = 0x0D99, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_NGS                                  = 0x0E20,
        CZ_NPC_AUCTION_CMD                      = 0x0DD7, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_OBJECT_MOVE                          = 0x0DDB, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_OBJ_RECORD_POS                       = 0x0DF2,
        CZ_ON_AIR                               = 0x0C67, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_ON_GROUND                            = 0x0C68, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_ON_ITEMBUY_MODE                      = 0x0DA6,
        CZ_ON_MYPAGE_MODE                       = 0x0D9C, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_ON_SELLITEM_MODE                     = 0x0DA1, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_OPEN_AUTOSELLER                      = 0x0DF5, // Size = 0x0022
        CZ_PARTY_INVENTORY_LOAD                 = 0x0E27, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_PARTY_INVITE_ACCEPT                  = 0x0DE6, // Size = 0x004F
        CZ_PARTY_INVITE_CANCEL                  = 0x0DE7, // Size = 0x0053
        CZ_PARTY_JOIN_BY_LINK                   = 0x0E15, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_PARTY_MEMBER_SKILL_ACCEPT            = 0x0E22, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_PARTY_MEMBER_SKILL_USE               = 0x0E21,
        CZ_PARTY_PROP_CHANGE                    = 0x0DE8, // Size = 0x0091
        CZ_PC_COMMENT_CHANGE                    = 0x0E10,
        CZ_PET_EQUIP                            = 0x0DF9, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_PING                                 = 0x0E0A, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_POSE                                 = 0x0C73, // Size = 0x0022
        CZ_PREMIUM_ENCHANTCHIP                  = 0x0C81, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_PREMIUM_GACHACUBE                    = 0x0C82, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_PROPERTY_COMPARE                     = 0x0DCF, // Size = 0x0010
        CZ_PUZZLE_CRAFT                         = 0x0DF8,
        CZ_PVP_CHAT                             = 0x0E18,
        CZ_PVP_COMMAND                          = 0x0E2B, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_PVP_ZONE_CMD                         = 0x0E17, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_QUEST_CHECK_SAVE                     = 0x0D4E, // Size = 0x0032
        CZ_QUEST_NPC_STATE_CHECK                = 0x0D39, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_QUICKSLOT_LIST                       = 0x0D2E,
        CZ_REFRESH_MEMBERRECOMMEND_LIST         = 0x0DFE, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_REGISTER_AUTOSELLER                  = 0x0DF4,
        CZ_REQUEST_SOME_PARTY                   = 0x0DFD, // Size = 0x005A
        CZ_REQ_ACHIEVE_RANK_PAGE_INFO           = 0x0DE0, // Size = 0x004E
        CZ_REQ_CABINET_LIST                     = 0x0DEE, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_REQ_CANCEL_MARKET_ITEM               = 0x0DF0, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_REQ_CHANGEJOB                        = 0x0DBB, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_REQ_CHANNEL_TRAFFICS                 = 0x0E02, // Size = 0x000C
        CZ_REQ_CHAR_SLOT                        = 0x0C66, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_REQ_CancelGachaCube                  = 0x0E29, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_REQ_DUMMYPC_INFO                     = 0x0DB8, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_REQ_FRIENDLY_FIGHT                   = 0x0E1B, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_REQ_GET_CABINET_ITEM                 = 0x0DEF, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_REQ_GM_ORDER                         = 0x0E26, // Size = 0x00CA
        CZ_REQ_ITEM_GET                         = 0x0D01, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_REQ_ITEM_LIST                        = 0x0E12, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_REQ_MARKET_BUY                       = 0x0DEB,
        CZ_REQ_MARKET_LIST                      = 0x0DEC, // Size = 0x00A2
        CZ_REQ_MARKET_MINMAX_INFO               = 0x0DEA, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_REQ_MARKET_REGISTER                  = 0x0DE9, // Size = 0x0028
        CZ_REQ_MGAME_CHAT                       = 0x0DE4,
        CZ_REQ_MGAME_VIEW                       = 0x0DE3, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_REQ_MINITEXT                         = 0x0DBE, // Size = 0x010A
        CZ_REQ_MONSTER_RANK_INFO                = 0x0DE1, // Size = 0x004A
        CZ_REQ_MOVE_PARTYINV_TO_ACCOUNT         = 0x0E28, // Size = 0x001F
        CZ_REQ_MY_SELL_LIST                     = 0x0DED, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_REQ_NORMAL_TX                        = 0x0CEF, // Size = 0x002D
        CZ_REQ_NORMAL_TX_NUMARG                 = 0x0CF4,
        CZ_REQ_OPEN_ITEM_DUNGEON                = 0x0C91, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_REQ_RECIPE                           = 0x0CE8,
        CZ_REQ_RIDE_CART                        = 0x0E1E, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_REQ_TX_ITEM                          = 0x0D5D,
        CZ_REQ_UPDATE_CONTENTS_SESSION          = 0x0E1A, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_REQ_WIKI_CATEGORY_RANK_PAGE_INFO     = 0x0DDF, // Size = 0x004E
        CZ_REQ_WIKI_PROP_RANK                   = 0x0D5B, // Size = 0x0010
        CZ_REQ_WIKI_RANK                        = 0x0D58, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_RESET_SOCIAL_MODE                    = 0x0D9D, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_REST_SIT                             = 0x0C65, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_RESURRECT                            = 0x0C5A, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_REVEAL_NPC_STATE                     = 0x0E00, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_REWARD_CMD                           = 0x0DCE, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_ROTATE                               = 0x0C70, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_RUN_BGEVENT                          = 0x0D91, // Size = 0x004A
        CZ_SAVE_INFO                            = 0x0D0B,
        CZ_SELL_MY_AUTOSELLER_ITEMS             = 0x0DF7,
        CZ_SEND_ITEM_PROP_TO_ALCHMIST           = 0x0C93, // Size = 0x001C
        CZ_SHOUT                                = 0x0C76,
        CZ_SKILL_CANCEL                         = 0x0C6E, // Size = 0x000C
        CZ_SKILL_CANCEL_SCRIPT                  = 0x0D18, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_SKILL_CELL_LIST                      = 0x0DC8,
        CZ_SKILL_GROUND                         = 0x0C6C, // Size = 0x003D
        CZ_SKILL_JUMP_REQ                       = 0x0C62, // Size = 0x001E
        CZ_SKILL_SELF                           = 0x0C6D, // Size = 0x0023
        CZ_SKILL_TARGET                         = 0x0C6A, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_SKILL_TARGET_ANI                     = 0x0C6B, // Size = 0x0017
        CZ_SKILL_TOOL_GROUND_POS                = 0x0DC9, // Size = 0x001A
        CZ_SKILL_USE_HEIGHT                     = 0x0E04, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_SOLD_ITEM                            = 0x0D43, // Size = 0x0013
        CZ_SORT_INV                             = 0x0D46, // Size = 0x000C
        CZ_SPC_SKILL_POS                        = 0x0DBA, // Size = 0x0016
        CZ_SPRAY_DRAW_INFO                      = 0x0D50,
        CZ_SPRAY_REQ_INFO                       = 0x0D4F, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_STOP_ALLPC                           = 0x0DC0, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_STOP_TIMEACTION                      = 0x0DB7, // Size = 0x000B
        CZ_SUMMON_COMMAND                       = 0x0DDD, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_SWAP_ETC_INV_CHANGE_INDEX            = 0x0D45, // Size = 0x0023
        CZ_SYSTEM_LOG_SAVE_TO_MONGODB           = 0x0E0E, // Size = 0x0118
        CZ_SYSTEM_LOG_TO_SERVER                 = 0x0E23, // Size = 0x044B
        CZ_S_OBJ_VALUE_C                        = 0x0CEE, // Size = 0x0018
        CZ_TARGET_JOB_INFO                      = 0x0CBA, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_TARGET_ROTATE                        = 0x0C72, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_TOURNAMENT_GIFT                      = 0x0DE5, // Size = 0x0012
        CZ_UI_EVENT                             = 0x0CAF,
        CZ_USE_TP_AND_ENTER_INDUN               = 0x0D10, // Size = 0x020A
        CZ_VEHICLE_RIDE                         = 0x0DDE, // Size = 0x000F
        CZ_VISIT_BARRACK                        = 0x0DB9, // Size = 0x004A
        CZ_WAREHOUSE_CMD                        = 0x0D44, // Size = 0x0020
        CZ_WAREHOUSE_TAKE_LIST                  = 0x0E2A,
        CZ_WIKI_GET                             = 0x0CF7, // Size = 0x000E
        CZ_WIKI_RECIPE_UPDATE                   = 0x0CF8, // Size = 0x000A
        CZ_XIGNCODE_BUFFER                      = 0x0E0D, // Size = 0x020C
        SC_FROM_INTEGRATE                       = 0x0B57,
        SC_NORMAL                               = 0x0B56,
        ZC_ABILITY_LIST                         = 0x0C8E,
        ZC_ACHIEVE_EQUIP                        = 0x0D1E, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_ACHIEVE_POINT                        = 0x0D1C, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_ACHIEVE_POINT_LIST                   = 0x0D1B,
        ZC_ACTION_PKS                           = 0x0D86, // Size = 0x0023
        ZC_ACTIVE_ABILITY                       = 0x0C90, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_ADDON_MSG                            = 0x0CAE,
        ZC_ADD_HP                               = 0x0C37, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_ADD_SKILL_EFFECT                     = 0x0D92, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_ADD_STAMINA                          = 0x0D06, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_ATTACH_BY_KNOCKBACK                  = 0x0DDA, // Size = 0x0026
        ZC_ATTACH_TO_OBJ                        = 0x0DC4, // Size = 0x0031
        ZC_BACKTO_ORIGINAL_SERVER               = 0x0CF2, // Size = 0x0008
        ZC_BEGIN_KILL_LOG                       = 0x0DD4, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_BGMODEL_ANIM_INFO                    = 0x0DD9, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_BORN                                 = 0x0D1A, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_BUFF_ADD                             = 0x0C43,
        ZC_BUFF_CLEAR                           = 0x0C46, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_BUFF_LIST                            = 0x0C42,
        ZC_BUFF_REMOVE                          = 0x0C45, // Size = 0x0013
        ZC_BUFF_UPDATE                          = 0x0C44,
        ZC_CAMPINFO                             = 0x0CB8, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_CANCEL_DEADEVENT                     = 0x0D85, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_CAST_TARGET                          = 0x0D7A, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_CAUTION_DAMAGE_INFO                  = 0x0C56, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_CAUTION_DAMAGE_RELEASE               = 0x0C57, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_CHANGE_ANI                           = 0x0CB5, // Size = 0x002C
        ZC_CHANGE_CAMERA                        = 0x0CFB, // Size = 0x001F
        ZC_CHANGE_CAMERA_ZOOM                   = 0x0CFE, // Size = 0x0022
        ZC_CHANGE_EQUIP_DURABILITY              = 0x0CE6, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_CHANGE_RELATION                      = 0x0C51, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_CHAT                                 = 0x0C34,
        ZC_CHAT_MACRO_LIST                      = 0x0D2B,
        ZC_CHAT_WITH_TEXTCODE                   = 0x0C35, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_CHECK_INVINDEX                       = 0x0C80, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_CLEAR_KILL_LOG                       = 0x0DD6, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_CLIENT_DIRECT                        = 0x0D8E, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_COLL_DAMAGE                          = 0x0DB0, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_COMMANDER_LOADER_INFO                = 0x0CF0,
        ZC_COMMON_SHOP_LIST                     = 0x0CDD, // Size = 0x0008
        ZC_CONNECT_FAILED                       = 0x0BBD,
        ZC_CONNECT_OK                           = 0x0BBA,
        ZC_COOLDOWN_CHANGED                     = 0x0CD9, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_COOLDOWN_LIST                        = 0x0CD8,
        ZC_COOLDOWN_RATE                        = 0x0D31, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_COUNTER_MOVE                         = 0x0D8B, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_CREATE_LAYERBOX                      = 0x0D12, // Size = 0x0026
        ZC_CREATE_SCROLLLOCKBOX                 = 0x0D14, // Size = 0x0026
        ZC_CUSTOM_DIALOG                        = 0x0CE9, // Size = 0x004B
        ZC_DEAD                                 = 0x0C4F,
        ZC_DETACH_FROM_OBJ                      = 0x0DC5, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_DIALOG_CLOSE                         = 0x0CA9, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_DIALOG_COMMON_TRADE                  = 0x0CAB, // Size = 0x0027
        ZC_DIALOG_ITEM_SELECT                   = 0x0CA8,
        ZC_DIALOG_NEXT                          = 0x0CA6,
        ZC_DIALOG_NUMBERRANGE                   = 0x0CAC,
        ZC_DIALOG_OK                            = 0x0CA5,
        ZC_DIALOG_SELECT                        = 0x0CA7,
        ZC_DIALOG_STRINGINPUT                   = 0x0CAD,
        ZC_DIALOG_TRADE                         = 0x0CAA, // Size = 0x0027
        ZC_DIRECTION_APC                        = 0x0DD8, // Size = 0x001A
        ZC_DUMP_PROPERTY                        = 0x0CC5,
        ZC_EMOTICON                             = 0x0D61, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_ENABLE_CONTROL                       = 0x0CFA, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_ENABLE_SHOW_ITEM_GET                 = 0x0D23, // Size = 0x0008
        ZC_END_KILL_LOG                         = 0x0DD5, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_ENTER_DUMMYPC                        = 0x0C1F, // Size = 0x0134
        ZC_ENTER_HOOK                           = 0x0D67, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_ENTER_ITEM                           = 0x0C21, // Size = 0x0067
        ZC_ENTER_MONSTER                        = 0x0C1E,
        ZC_ENTER_PC                             = 0x0C1D, // Size = 0x0155
        ZC_EQUIP_ITEM_REMOVE                    = 0x0D41, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_EXCHANGE_AGREE_ACK                   = 0x0CD2, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_EXCHANGE_CANCEL_ACK                  = 0x0CD6, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_EXCHANGE_DECLINE_ACK                 = 0x0CCD, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_EXCHANGE_FINALAGREE_ACK              = 0x0CD4, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_EXCHANGE_OFFER_ACK                   = 0x0CD0,
        ZC_EXCHANGE_REQUEST_ACK                 = 0x0CC9, // Size = 0x0048
        ZC_EXCHANGE_REQUEST_RECEIVED            = 0x0CCA, // Size = 0x0047
        ZC_EXCHANGE_START                       = 0x0CCE, // Size = 0x0047
        ZC_EXCHANGE_SUCCESS                     = 0x0CD7, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_EXEC_CLIENT_SCP                      = 0x0D36,
        ZC_EXPECTED_STOPPOS                     = 0x0C26, // Size = 0x0023
        ZC_EXP_UP                               = 0x0C98, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_EXP_UP_BY_MONSTER                    = 0x0C99, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_FACTION                              = 0x0DD2, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_FILE_MOVE                            = 0x0C30, // Size = 0x002E
        ZC_FIX_ANIM                             = 0x0CB9, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_FLY                                  = 0x0D6B, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_FLY_HEIGHT                           = 0x0D6D, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_FLY_MATH                             = 0x0D6C, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_FORCE_MOVE                           = 0x0D83, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_FOUND_PARTY_LIST                     = 0x0DFA,
        ZC_FSM_MOVE                             = 0x0D4D,
        ZC_GD_RANK                              = 0x0D90, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_GIVE_EXP_TO_PC                       = 0x0D25, // Size = 0x002A
        ZC_GM_ORDER                             = 0x0D07, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_GROUND_EFFECT                        = 0x0D6A, // Size = 0x0032
        ZC_GUARD                                = 0x0D04, // Size = 0x0013
        ZC_GUESTPAGE_MAP                        = 0x0DA3,
        ZC_HARDCODED_SKILL                      = 0x0D81, // Size = 0x001A
        ZC_HEAD_ROTATE                          = 0x0C4B, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_HEAL_INFO                            = 0x0C54, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_HELP_ADD                             = 0x0DAA, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_HELP_LIST                            = 0x0DA9,
        ZC_HIT_INFO                             = 0x0C53, // Size = 0x0040
        ZC_HOLD_MOVE_PATH                       = 0x0D66, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_HSKILL_CONTROL                       = 0x0D84, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_IES_MODIFY_INFO                      = 0x0D3D,
        ZC_IES_MODIFY_LIST                      = 0x0D3E,
        ZC_IES_REVISION_DELETE                  = 0x0D40,
        ZC_ITEM_ADD                             = 0x0C86,
        ZC_ITEM_DROPABLE                        = 0x0D93, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_ITEM_EQUIP_LIST                      = 0x0C85,
        ZC_ITEM_GET                             = 0x0D02, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_ITEM_INVENTORY_INDEX_LIST            = 0x0C84,
        ZC_ITEM_INVENTORY_LIST                  = 0x0C83,
        ZC_ITEM_REMOVE                          = 0x0C87, // Size = 0x0014
        ZC_ITEM_USE                             = 0x0C88, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_ITEM_USE_TO_GROUND                   = 0x0C89, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_JOB_EXP_UP                           = 0x0D7C, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_JOB_PTS                              = 0x0D7D, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_JUMP                                 = 0x0C2B, // Size = 0x0013
        ZC_JUMP_DIR                             = 0x0C2C, // Size = 0x0022
        ZC_KNOCKBACK_INFO                       = 0x0C58, // Size = 0x0046
        ZC_KNOCKDOWN_INFO                       = 0x0C59, // Size = 0x0047
        ZC_LAYER_INFO                           = 0x0D29, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_LAYER_PC_LIST                        = 0x0D26,
        ZC_LAYER_PC_SOBJ_PROP                   = 0x0D27,
        ZC_LEAVE                                = 0x0C22, // Size = 0x000C
        ZC_LEAVE_HOOK                           = 0x0D68, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_LEAVE_TRIGGER                        = 0x0D19, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_LOCK_KEY                             = 0x0D09, // Size = 0x004B
        ZC_LOGIN_TIME                           = 0x0D24, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_LOGOUT_OK                            = 0x0BC3, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_LOOKAT_OBJ                           = 0x0DC7, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_MAP_REVEAL_LIST                      = 0x0D32,
        ZC_MAX_EXP_CHANGED                      = 0x0C9C, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_MESSAGE                              = 0x0BC4,
        ZC_MONSTER_DIST                         = 0x0D5F,
        ZC_MONSTER_LIFETIME                     = 0x0D53, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_MONSTER_PROPERTY                     = 0x0D69,
        ZC_MONSTER_SDR_CHANGED                  = 0x0CFC, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_MON_STAMINA                          = 0x0D7E, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_MOTIONBLUR                           = 0x0D78, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_MOVE_ANIM                            = 0x0CBC, // Size = 0x000C
        ZC_MOVE_BARRACK                         = 0x0BC2, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_MOVE_DIR                             = 0x0C25, // Size = 0x0028
        ZC_MOVE_IGNORE_COLLISION                = 0x0CFD, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_MOVE_PATH                            = 0x0C23, // Size = 0x002A
        ZC_MOVE_PATH_MATH                       = 0x0D97, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_MOVE_POS                             = 0x0C24, // Size = 0x002B
        ZC_MOVE_SINGLE_ZONE                     = 0x0CF1, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_MOVE_SPEED                           = 0x0C28, // Size = 0x0013
        ZC_MOVE_STOP                            = 0x0C29, // Size = 0x0017
        ZC_MOVE_ZONE                            = 0x0BBB, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_MOVE_ZONE_OK                         = 0x0BBF, // Size = 0x0039
        ZC_MSPD                                 = 0x0C27, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_MYPAGE_MAP                           = 0x0DA2,
        ZC_MYPC_ENTER                           = 0x0D08, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_NEAR_PARTY_LIST                      = 0x0DFB,
        ZC_NORMAL                               = 0x0D95,
        ZC_NPC_STATE_LIST                       = 0x0D38,
        ZC_OBJECT_PROPERTY                      = 0x0CC4,
        ZC_ON_BUYITEM_MODE                      = 0x0DA7,
        ZC_ON_MYPAGE_MODE                       = 0x0DA4,
        ZC_OPTION_LIST                          = 0x0D0C,
        ZC_ORDER_SKILL_JUMP                     = 0x0C2D, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_OVERHEAT_CHANGED                     = 0x0CDA, // Size = 0x001A
        ZC_OWNER                                = 0x0D8F, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_PARTY_CHAT                           = 0x0CE4,
        ZC_PARTY_DESTROY                        = 0x0CE1, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_PARTY_ENTER                          = 0x0CDF,
        ZC_PARTY_INFO                           = 0x0CE2,
        ZC_PARTY_INST_INFO                      = 0x0CE5,
        ZC_PARTY_LIST                           = 0x0CE3,
        ZC_PARTY_OUT                            = 0x0CE0, // Size = 0x0018
        ZC_PC                                   = 0x0D76,
        ZC_PC_ATKSTATE                          = 0x0DAC, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_PC_LEVELUP                           = 0x0C9A, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_PC_MOVE_STOP                         = 0x0DBF, // Size = 0x0023
        ZC_PC_PROP_UPDATE                       = 0x0D49, // Size = 0x0009
        ZC_PC_STAT_AVG                          = 0x0C9B, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_PING                                 = 0x0E0B, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_PLAY_ALARMSOUND                      = 0x0CBF, // Size = 0x0053
        ZC_PLAY_ANI                             = 0x0CB4, // Size = 0x0018
        ZC_PLAY_EXP_TEXT                        = 0x0CC1, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_PLAY_FORCE                           = 0x0D79, // Size = 0x004E
        ZC_PLAY_MUSICQUEUE                      = 0x0CB2, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_PLAY_NAVI_EFFECT                     = 0x0CC2, // Size = 0x0096
        ZC_PLAY_SKILL_ANI                       = 0x0CFF, // Size = 0x0052
        ZC_PLAY_SKILL_CAST_ANI                  = 0x0D00, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_PLAY_SOUND                           = 0x0CB0, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_POSE                                 = 0x0C4E, // Size = 0x0022
        ZC_PROPERTY_COMPARE                     = 0x0DD0,
        ZC_PROPERTY_COMPARE_FOR_ACT             = 0x0DD1,
        ZC_QUICKSLOT_REGISTER                   = 0x0D2D, // Size = 0x002E
        ZC_QUICK_ROTATE                         = 0x0C4D, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_QUICK_SLOT_LIST                      = 0x0C8B,
        ZC_QUIET                                = 0x0BC7, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_RANK_ACHIEVE_ADD                     = 0x0D3A, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_RECIVE_ITEM_PROP_TO_TARGET           = 0x0C95,
        ZC_RECOMMEND_PARTYMEMBER_INFO           = 0x0E16,
        ZC_RECOMMEND_PARTY_INFO                 = 0x0DFC,
        ZC_REMOVE_SCROLLLOCKBOX                 = 0x0D15, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_RESET_BOX                            = 0x0D13, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_RESET_SKILL_FORCEID                  = 0x0D60, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_RESET_SOCIAL_MODE                    = 0x0DA5, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_RESET_VIEW                           = 0x0BC5, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_RESTORATION                          = 0x0C9F, // Size = 0x000C
        ZC_REST_SIT                             = 0x0C2A, // Size = 0x000C
        ZC_RESURRECT                            = 0x0C50, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_RESURRECT_DIALOG                     = 0x0C52, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_RESURRECT_HERE_ACK                   = 0x0C5C, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_RESURRECT_SAVE_POINT_ACK             = 0x0C5B, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_ROTATE                               = 0x0C49, // Size = 0x0014
        ZC_ROTATE_RESERVED                      = 0x0C4A, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_RULLET_LIST                          = 0x0D2C,
        ZC_RUN_FROM                             = 0x0DC6, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_SAVE_INFO                            = 0x0D0A, // Size = 0x0006
        ZC_SEND_CASH_VALUE                      = 0x0DD3,
        ZC_SEND_PREMIUM_STATE                   = 0x0DAD, // Size = 0x0010
        ZC_SESSION_OBJECTS                      = 0x0CEA,
        ZC_SESSION_OBJ_ADD                      = 0x0CEB,
        ZC_SESSION_OBJ_REMOVE                   = 0x0CEC, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SESSION_OBJ_TIME                     = 0x0CED, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_SET_LAYER                            = 0x0D11, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SET_NPC_STATE                        = 0x0D37, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_SET_POS                              = 0x0C2F, // Size = 0x0017
        ZC_SHARED_MSG                           = 0x0D5A, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SHOUT                                = 0x0CC6,
        ZC_SHOUT_FAILED                         = 0x0CC7, // Size = 0x0007
        ZC_SHOW_EMOTICON                        = 0x0D62, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_SHOW_GROUND_ITEM_MARK                = 0x0DA8, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_SHOW_MAP                             = 0x0D64,
        ZC_SHOW_MODEL                           = 0x0D6F, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_SKILLMAP_LIST                        = 0x0D0D,
        ZC_SKILL_ADD                            = 0x0C8D,
        ZC_SKILL_CAST                           = 0x0C39, // Size = 0x0026
        ZC_SKILL_CAST_CANCEL                    = 0x0C38, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SKILL_DISABLE                        = 0x0C3B, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_SKILL_FORCE_GROUND                   = 0x0C40,
        ZC_SKILL_FORCE_TARGET                   = 0x0C3F,
        ZC_SKILL_HIT_INFO                       = 0x0C41,
        ZC_SKILL_JUMP                           = 0x0C2E, // Size = 0x0026
        ZC_SKILL_LIST                           = 0x0C8C,
        ZC_SKILL_MELEE_GROUND                   = 0x0C3E,
        ZC_SKILL_MELEE_TARGET                   = 0x0C3D,
        ZC_SKILL_RANGE_CIRCLE                   = 0x0D73, // Size = 0x001C
        ZC_SKILL_RANGE_DBG                      = 0x0D70, // Size = 0x003A
        ZC_SKILL_RANGE_DONUTS                   = 0x0D74, // Size = 0x0020
        ZC_SKILL_RANGE_FAN                      = 0x0D71, // Size = 0x0028
        ZC_SKILL_RANGE_SQUARE                   = 0x0D72, // Size = 0x0028
        ZC_SKILL_READY                          = 0x0C3A, // Size = 0x0032
        ZC_SKILL_USE_CANCEL                     = 0x0C3C, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SOLD_ITEM_LIST                       = 0x0D42,
        ZC_SPC_TRIGGER_EXEC                     = 0x0DE2, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_SPRAY_DRAW_INFO                      = 0x0D52,
        ZC_SPRAY_ID                             = 0x0D51, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_SPRAY_LIKE_LIST                      = 0x0D54,
        ZC_STAMINA                              = 0x0D05, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_STANCE_CHANGE                        = 0x0C36, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_START_GAME                           = 0x0BC6, // Size = 0x001A
        ZC_START_INFO                           = 0x0D7B,
        ZC_STD_ANIM                             = 0x0CBD, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_STOP_ALARMSOUND                      = 0x0CC0, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_STOP_MUSICQUEUE                      = 0x0CB3, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_STOP_SOUND                           = 0x0CB1, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_SYNC_END                             = 0x0DB4, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_SYNC_EXEC                            = 0x0DB5, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_SYNC_EXEC_BY_SKILL_TIME              = 0x0DB6, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_SYNC_START                           = 0x0DB3, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_SYSTEM_MSG                           = 0x0D4C,
        ZC_TARGET_JOB_INFO                      = 0x0CBB, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_TARGET_ROTATE                        = 0x0C4C, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_TEAMID                               = 0x0D75, // Size = 0x000B
        ZC_TEST_AGENT                           = 0x0CDB, // Size = 0x0012
        ZC_TEST_DBG                             = 0x0D5E,
        ZC_TEXT                                 = 0x0C9D,
        ZC_TIME_FACTOR                          = 0x0CDE, // Size = 0x000A
        ZC_TO_ALL_CLIENT                        = 0x0DCC,
        ZC_TO_CLIENT                            = 0x0DCD,
        ZC_TO_SOMEWHERE_CLIENT                  = 0x0DFF,
        ZC_TREASUREMARK_BY_MAP                  = 0x0D63,
        ZC_TREASUREMARK_LIST_MAP                = 0x00D0,
        ZC_TRICK_PACKET                         = 0x0D30,
        ZC_UI_INFO_LIST                         = 0x0D35,
        ZC_UI_OPEN                              = 0x0CF9, // Size = 0x0027
        ZC_UPDATED_DUMMYPC                      = 0x0C20, // Size = 0x010A
        ZC_UPDATED_MONSTERAPPEARANCE            = 0x0C33,
        ZC_UPDATED_PCAPPEARANCE                 = 0x0C32, // Size = 0x010A
        ZC_UPDATE_ALL_STATUS                    = 0x0CC3, // Size = 0x001A
        ZC_UPDATE_MHP                           = 0x0CA0, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_UPDATE_SHIELD                        = 0x0D6E, // Size = 0x000E
        ZC_UPDATE_SP                            = 0x0C9E, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_VIBRATE                              = 0x0D8A, // Size = 0x001E
        ZC_VIEW_FOCUS                           = 0x0D80, // Size = 0x0018
        ZC_WIKI_ADD                             = 0x0CF6, // Size = 0x0016
        ZC_WIKI_BOOL_PROP_UPDATE                = 0x0D57, // Size = 0x000C
        ZC_WIKI_COUNT_UPDATE                    = 0x0D55, // Size = 0x0013
        ZC_WIKI_INT_PROP_UPDATE                 = 0x0D56, // Size = 0x000F
        ZC_WIKI_LIST                            = 0x0CF5,
        ZC_WIKI_RANK_LIST                       = 0x0D59,
        ZC_WORLD_MSG                            = 0x0D22, // Size = 0x002B
        ZC_XIGNCODE_BUFFER                      = 0x0E0C, // Size = 0x020C
    }
```

----------


## The Dirty

Jadd, I registered after seeing your post and thought I might be able to point you (or anyone else interested) to some useful github links as I've been looking into this myself as well. Hope these help, you'll need Python for one of the repos and probably the IPF suite that's available from ToS' git. https://gist.github.com/Tachiorz/3a53abca4f42043bc152 https://gist.github.com/Tachiorz/3d4...5c153835637016 and of course a new one from the R1emu project (unreleased ToS clone) https://github.com/r1emu/IPFUnpacker

----------


## asmtrix

Great stuff, I will be looking into stuff when the game comes out but what I am kind of scare of is those people who report people to IMC. Esp the IPF Unpacker which if it somebody reports it then IMC will prob change their encryption?

----------


## Jadd

> Great stuff, I will be looking into stuff when the game comes out but what I am kind of scare of is those people who report people to IMC. Esp the IPF Unpacker which if it somebody reports it then IMC will prob change their encryption?


Not likely that they will change their encryption stuff. We can easily reverse it again so there wouldn't be much point, unless it's somehow beneficial to them (better compression of files, packets, etc.).

----------


## mukuro123

> Not likely that they will change their encryption stuff. We can easily reverse it again so there wouldn't be much point, unless it's somehow beneficial to them (better compression of files, packets, etc.).


Jadd I wanted to know what you thought about this.

After some research, clearly one of the processes to AOE RANGE is done by using OLLYDBG to bypass verification and then using CE to edit the memory.

I'm not very experienced with OLLYDBG but have enough experience in general to probably take a wack. Would you say the IPF Unpacker would play any role in what I wanted to do?

A lot of this is going to be trial and error until I find exactly what I need while debugging the client with OLLYDBG.

----------


## asmtrix

I haven't found out how to do the AOE Range yet, but if it is to bypass the check then I would use Cheat Engine and find the attack range. When I get some good results, I would left click(?) a value and select the menu, I think is called "what is accessing this memory address" and use that to find the check. 
I haven't tried this out myself but when the actual game comes out I will try it.

Good point about the encryption. I wonder if the old exploits will work.

----------


## The Dirty

As it stands now just about any exploit that is found will work if done properly; Just make sure that you've backed up any file(s) prior to changing values and etc if you decide to give it a go. Remember guys, Nexon produced this game and IMC is just the [sloppy] team releasing it outside of Asia. Nexon is more concerned with their game development rather than its security (many KR games are this way). Although it's distributed via Steam, it's apparent that all of the exploits are files hosted on the client-side rather than the server-side which is why we're seeing so many broken things. Steam-guard can't catch something when your're changing locally cached and stored files. Has anyone stumbled on anything so far or would like some help?

----------


## sweetkristy

The Mybkexperience Free Whopper Sandwich Survey can take only once in a month. Every participant will surely get rewarded for taking the survey. The vouchers or whoppers rewarded during the survey can contain different offers and discounts which are decided by the restaurant management. 
Mybkexperience Survey - Participate to win a Burger King Free Whopper

----------

